# Anybody familiar with this LED desk lamp?



## sideman7 (Dec 8, 2005)

I just came across this LED desk lamp on the net and immediately fell in love with the design... I ended up ordering one for my computer room. Anyone have any experience with these or has seen one in person? I'm not expecting it to light up the whole room, but it should work well for a desk. 

You can see it here: http://www.konceptech.com/

I did a search here, but didn't find many threads regarding LED desk lamps.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 8, 2005)

It looks like a really nice lamp but it is expensive too. We have discussed it IIRC but since the search utility wont find the older threads you might have some luck by clicking the "archive" link at the lower bottom right of this page and then look under LED or something and browse through the titles. It might take a bit but I bet you will find it. Then you can update this thread with the link 

.


----------



## sideman7 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I'll take a look around. The price isn't bad if you compare it to similar (well made) design options with halogen bulbs (which can cost upwards of $500 depending on who makes it). I have no idea how well constructed this is, but have one on it's way. I can post a review after I get it.

I paid $120 shipped for it (the company offers them on E-bay at this price).


----------



## ACMarina (Dec 19, 2005)

I just use an Ikea desklamp with an LED bulb - but then again I'm only looking at my keyboard in the dark, so I don't need much..


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 19, 2005)

sideman7 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll take a look around. The price isn't bad if you compare it to similar (well made) design options with halogen bulbs (which can cost upwards of $500 depending on who makes it). I have no idea how well constructed this is, but have one on it's way. I can post a review after I get it.
> 
> I paid $120 shipped for it (the company offers them on E-bay at this price).


Post some info and let us know if you got the lamp yet and what you think.


----------



## jashhash (Dec 19, 2005)

Its my personal opinion that LED's for a desk lamp is a bad idea because:

LED's (5mm) arent any more efficient than incandescents and halogen fixtures.
LED's are primarily used in applications where you want to save space. In the case of a desk lamp... thats not realy an issue.
LED's lack certain colors in the visual light spectrum (Red, Cyan, Violet)
If I were you I would go with a fluorescent desk lamp.

All that aside though, it sure does look cool.


----------



## sideman7 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry, I've been away and haven't had a chance to post back here. 

I got the lamp several days ago. After my first impression (during the day), I was ready to return it. The light output is quite blue (to be expected from 5mm LEDs, but it still surprised me) compared to most lights, and the output seemed weak. After playing around with it, and the arrival of darkness, I have changed my mind and decided to keep it, although I'm using it a bit differently than I had originally planned on.

I've placed the lamp on my night stand instead of in my office (color rendition can be a bit odd for work). It seems to have similar output to a 20 watt halogen lamp I had been using before. If I angle the head of the lamp towards the wall and ceiling, it will actually light the entire room by itself. I'll have to take some photos when I get a chance since they will explain everything better than I can... Overall, I'm quite pleased with it. 

The company provides some conflicting specifications for the lamp... They claim the output is similar to a 40-60 watt incandescent, which seems a bit optimistic to me, as I stated before is looks similar to my 20 watt halogen lamp. But, they also said the output is 112 lumens, which seems about right compared to my HDS U60... The other strange spec is their claimed 8 watt power consumption. It comes with a power supply that is rated at 14 watts. So, it would seem to me that it uses 14 watts, not 8. Not bad, but that's almost double what they claimed!

Regardless, it's a pretty cool lamp! I'll post some photos soon.


----------



## sideman7 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Since a photo is worth a 1000 words...*

The photos were all taken handheld at f3.5, 1/25", ISO 1600. WB set to auto, but the results are fairly accurate. I adjusted the contrast curve of the first photo to match what it looked like with my eyes, and then applied the curves to all photos.

This is with the head angled back at the wall:






With the head pointed down:





20 watt Halogen lamp for comparison:





Both lights on at same time:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the great pics and the review details. much appreciated here


----------



## Navck (Dec 20, 2005)

They should of made a Luxeon edition.


----------



## sideman7 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Oops... Mistake.*

Hmm. I appear to have made a mistake regarding the stated draw on the power supply now that I have checked it again. It's 19w, not 14, which puts it about the same as the 20 watt halogen lamp! I am going to contact the company and see what they have to say about that...


----------



## markdi (Dec 20, 2005)

does it use the u bin nichia cs led's ?

if not - upgrade


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 20, 2005)

The lamp looks good to me! From the photos, the output is not bad at all.


----------



## jashhash (Dec 21, 2005)

Ever since high flux LED's came on the market there has been a lot of hype about how "great" they are. The fact is 5mm LED's are less efficient at producing light than almost any incandecent contrary to what advertisers would tell you (12 lm/watt LED vs 18 lm/watt Incand). Luxeon stars are deffinately an improvement reaching 20-30 lm/watt depending on bin #. Still LED's havent reached a point in development where they are practical for every application. The LED still has a ways to go in increasing lighting efficiency but soon it will be pushing into the 40 lm/watt range which is an efficiency greater than any incandecent. The biggest problem still facing LED technology is color spectrum. Though it appears white, the light emitted from LED's offers poor color rendition of certain colors.


----------



## tomjeffici (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Oops... Mistake.*



sideman7 said:


> Hmm. I appear to have made a mistake regarding the stated draw on the power supply now that I have checked it again. It's 19w, not 14, which puts it about the same as the 20 watt halogen lamp! I am going to contact the company and see what they have to say about that...


 
i'm searching for an led lamp for my daughter's desk, this one looks pretty cool to me, and its brightness seems more than enough in the pics.
is the lamp using 5mm white leds? nichia leds? those use only .07 watt, so if this lamp has 66, that's about 4.6 watts. for the 19 watt power supply, isn't that max capacity? like my computer power supply is 350W, but it doesn't always use all 350, right? 
the website says 9.6 watts instead of 4.6...but still very good for a lamp outputing light equivalent to a 20w halogen, considering halogen's lm/w ratio is already higher than regular incandescent.
btw, thanks for the great pics!!


----------



## sideman7 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Interesting...*

I have gone back and forth with the company about the specs, and they have since changed it twice on their website. It started at 8 watts, then they bumped it up to 14 after testing it again, and then back down to 9.6 after using "more accurate equipment". The problem is that the power supply also uses some power without the light (the adapter is warm when not in use), so "the lamp" is using more power than what is stated. Also, having a power supply with 19W stamped on it doesn't help any either... Actually, this is what it says:

Input: 120V 19W
Output: 9V 1A

They have been very upfront and cool with me though (and are clearly trying to fix the specs), so I have to give them that.


----------



## h_nu (Dec 26, 2005)

I have this one

http://www.amondotech.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=871

It's not bad. I like it and may get another to give my brother.


----------

